# Powder Ghost Towns



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

I listened to an interview with this author on NPR this morning...thought some of you would be interested.

Peter Bronski - Writing


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

"_Powder Ghost Towns_ will show you where to find the best lost-ski resorts and powder stashes in the Colorado backcountry—pristine places with no lift lines and no crowds."

Hmmm..Its a wonder there are no lift lines, seeing that there are no working lifts...

Would be a cool book to check out though for sure.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

the_skin_eater said:


> "_Powder Ghost Towns_ will show you where to find the best lost-ski resorts and powder stashes in the Colorado backcountry—pristine places with no lift lines and no crowds."
> 
> Hmmm..Its a wonder there are no lift lines, seeing that there are no working lifts...
> 
> Would be a cool book to check out though for sure.


It is definetly a cool book worth the read and stoke.. There is the history of the places, which is interesting. I have skied three places in the book which were great and hope to check out many more this year. He does kind of give up a lot of stashes. I hope some of the proceeds are going to backcountry affiliated non-profits....


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Bought the book. Great read. Great stoke.
He doesn't give away any stashes. Ok, maybe a couple. Many of the trips are high mileage and will take serious dedication to slay.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

was that one tres rios in the sangre's about an hour north of taos...cant remember that ones name...ive heard of people still hiking it though...


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Nealy all of the defunct ski resorts are really small. Little more than a hill side. There's one in RMNP, another on the back side of Guenella Pass. I guess Berthoud Pass qualifies now too.


----------



## jwey (Aug 14, 2008)

I heard the same interview on NPR. Can anyone comment on if this book is worthwhile for a Montroid?... Does it comment on any defunct ski resorts in the San Juan's or West Elk's? I'm newer to backcountry skiing and would like to find close, safe terrain... as I don't plan to do much traveling this year... due to a pregnant wife, due in early March.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

jwey said:


> I heard the same interview on NPR. Can anyone comment on if this book is worthwhile for a Montroid?... Does it comment on any defunct ski resorts in the San Juan's or West Elk's? I'm newer to backcountry skiing and would like to find close, safe terrain... as I don't plan to do much traveling this year... due to a pregnant wife, due in early March.


There are some around coal bank and lizard head pass. There is also the old powderhorn are in there... Might be worth it, it's a good read I think. 

I have had some really good times sliding down a little more than a hillside. I was in junction this weekend and saw a copy at rei on clearance..


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

NoCo said:


> was that one tres rios in the sangre's about an hour north of taos...cant remember that ones name...ive heard of people still hiking it though...


That must be Ski Rio, near Costilla, NM. They went out of business in the nineties I think. when I was a grommet I never made it up there ,but I seem to remember all the kids from Taos who wanted to snowboard had had to go there or Angelfire to ride. (or come down to Santa Fe... which was SO 'sub-par'...:roll .... which it is, but its home for me... :]
I think there is good terrain up there,(Ski Rio) and Valle Vidal (Carson National Forest) is the wilderness directly behind and west of there, and it is truly amazing. Lots of wildlife Huge Elk herds and Bears ...and stuff.


----------



## SkaFreak (May 27, 2009)

abron said:


> That must be Ski Rio, near Costilla, NM. They went out of business in the nineties I think. when I was a grommet I never made it up there ,but I seem to remember all the kids from Taos who wanted to snowboard had had to go there or Angelfire to ride. (or come down to Santa Fe... which was SO 'sub-par'...:roll .... which it is, but its home for me... :]
> I think there is good terrain up there,(Ski Rio) and Valle Vidal (Carson National Forest) is the wilderness directly behind and west of there, and it is truly amazing. Lots of wildlife Huge Elk herds and Bears ...and stuff.


Yeah, from what I understand their management drove the place into the ground. Last operating season was 2000. A few years ago it was bought out again, but at the moment the company is just selling off the lifts, which is not particularly promising. I also remember reading at one point that the people that bought it out supposedly had some kind of less than legit business going on on the side. Makes me a little iffy about poaching their land, heh.


----------

